# collagen and thyroid meds



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if it is okay to take collagen powder with my coffee in the morning with my thyroid meds?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know. You might want to check with your pharmacist.


----------

